

History of Programming Languages - solipsist
http://oreilly.com/news/graphics/prog_lang_poster.pdf

======
solipsist
Here's the original source: <http://www.levenez.com/lang/lang.pdf>

Also...

Unix history: <http://www.levenez.com/unix/unix.pdf>

Windows history: <http://www.levenez.com/windows/windows.pdf>

~~~
Sniffnoy
Trying to find the ones that have no in-arrows. I see: FORTRAN, B-0, Lisp,
APL, SNOBOL, JOSS, ISWIM, Forth, sh, Prolog, sed, ML, B (not the predecessor
of C, some other B, 1981), and Tcl. Did I miss any?

~~~
ajanuary
Sather, Icon, BASIC

~~~
Sniffnoy
No, all of those have in-arrows: Sather 0.1 has one from Eiffel 2, Icon has
one from SL5, and BASIC has one from FORTRAN II and one from ALGOL 60.

------
mrlase
A bit humorous almost that some of our most cutting edge scientific research
is still done in Fortran in some fields despite being over 50 years old :P

~~~
LeafStorm
Yeah, here at NC State just about all the engineers besides the CSCs and ECEs
have to learn FORTRAN as well. Granted, it's FORTRAN 95 as opposed to the
50-year-old variant, but looking at my roommate's homework assignments, the
language definitely shows its age.

~~~
memset
Sure, but your nuke friends doing internships at Progress Energy are liable to
see some variant of FORTRAN in their work!

